# since windows 10 upgrade some games flicker in full screen



## Chum (Nov 26, 2000)

Big Fish games has some games that the screen flickers in full screen mode. I have tried lower resolutions and compatibility mode with no fix except running Windowed which is too small.
NVidia GTX 980 with latest drivers (have had problem on multiple driver installs)
Win 10 pro 64 bit
using latest DX (DX 12)


----------

